# Crying and screaming when passing wind? Help please :(



## lauram22

Hi girls, had a bad last couple of days with lo having periods of up to an hour non stop screaming :( thought it was colic but have noticed during these periods lo farts A LOT, could it be this causing him pain? Been in tears as I just don't know what to do, tried gripe water and infacol. Lo also has reflux not sure if it's related.. Any ideas?? Anyone else experienced this? (crying is worse after tea time) xx


----------



## GingerNut

My little girl sometimes has a similar problem; Infacol seems to have helped, in that she passes wind every few minutes all day but doesn't seem to end up in pain with it (thankfully!). We're using two droppers per bottle. 

What also helps Rosie is being burped _all_ the time, not just after a feed. If we pick her up 10 or 20 minutes afterward, there'll often be another burp waiting that just wouldn't come earlier, so we basically give her a quick go every time we pick her up - even before a feed.


----------



## fiveohmy

My youngest had this, turns out it was infacol actually causing the problem. He stopped burping so much and started farting more instead. It made feeding times very difficult. So we cut out infacol, gripe water etc and changed to dr brown bottles and never had a problem since. He is now 5 months old.

Oh forgot to add, my first born had silent reflux and was on infant gaviscon. She was also the same, cutting out infacol and gripe water worked wonders.


----------



## blahblahblah

My LO had this problem. Are you using gaviscon or anything for the reflux? That can bind up his insides, as can some of the special formulas. 

We found that 1oz of cool boiled water daily made quite a difference, although it took a few days to start working. However, it was battle to get my LO to drink it, so we switched to comfort formula and haven't looked back. If you're FF it might be worth discussing this with HV, as it can help with the reflux as well.


----------



## Bodie66

My son has exactly the same issue ( and coincidentally is exactly the same age) with reflux and pain with passing wind/crying more in the evening. We found the following help in varying degrees:

-bicycling his legs , 
- burping well after feeds - best way seems to be holding him upright on our chests which helps with the reflux and applies a gentle pressure to his tummy, 
-bouncing him in his chair quite vigorously
-nice warm bath in the evening 
-carrying him in a baby carrier in the daytime

Having said this we have noticed in the past week the crying has gradually become less and less, and he can pass wind more easily by himself, which I'm assuming is just him getting bigger and growing out of it - hopefully this will happen for you as well. We also went to a cranial osteopath yesterday as I'd heard they can help ease the symptoms of reflux/windy babies, and so far today he seems to be napping much better and generally more calmer and relaxed, also passing wind with no bother, so I'm hoping this will last!


----------



## Melody74

Had very similar issues with our LO and to some extent still do. We tried all the usual medications but in the end went back to basics and the following helps for us (just helps, doesn't get rid):
Comfort fomula
TT anti colic plus bottles
Keeping upright during and after a feed
Winding all the time inc half an hour after a feed
Massage and bicycle leg
Tummy time
Bath every night in a Tummy Tub - said to help windy babies. They are fab!

Hope some of that helps. It's horrible isn't it hun..xxx


----------



## lauram22

blahblahblah said:


> My LO had this problem. Are you using gaviscon or anything for the reflux? That can bind up his insides, as can some of the special formulas.
> 
> We found that 1oz of cool boiled water daily made quite a difference, although it took a few days to start working. However, it was battle to get my LO to drink it, so we switched to comfort formula and haven't looked back. If you're FF it might be worth discussing this with HV, as it can help with the reflux as well.

hi hun yeh we use sma staydown and give him water as it was bunging him up a bit, have tried the comfort formulas but they just end up all over the sofa/my shoulder/carpet lol.

thanks ladies its so hard knowing what to do when he is screaming :( who knew it would be this hard? i thought it was just sleep, feed, burp, nappy change lol how wrong i was xx


----------



## lauram22

Well ladies our of sheer desparation went out yesterday n bought some tommee tippee antic colic plus bottles (like dr browns) n some aptamil comfort, thought I'd try as the sickness can't b worse than this constant screaming!! Don't want to speak too soon but so far so good, not screamed once!! N last night he slept from 11pm til 7am!!! Fingers crossed xx


----------



## Scampie

Aww bet the sleep was great. Im soo jealous, lol. Finn was exactly the same. Not sure if infacol made it worse but certainly didnt help. Dr Browns and dentinox is what we use now. He has been so much better. If he does get trapped wind (screaming before farting) then i just give him a little gripe water in a bottle. He still farts like a trooper all the time, but he is not normally in pain like he was.

Ive even got Dr Browns to send me 2 free bottle lids as mine broke. Well 1 did, lost the other...Shhh!


----------



## kirstylm

Sorry to barge in but we hav had this problem with our 9 day old baby for the last 3 nights. I'm Breastfeeding only and we both seem
to be doing really well on it but I noticed a lot of people have said TT anti colic bottles help. 
Am worried that I will have to give up breast feeding and go onto bottle?! Is that the answer??


----------



## lauram22

kirstylm said:


> Sorry to barge in but we hav had this problem with our 9 day old baby for the last 3 nights. I'm Breastfeeding only and we both seem
> to be doing really well on it but I noticed a lot of people have said TT anti colic bottles help.
> Am worried that I will have to give up breast feeding and go onto bottle?! Is that the answer??

I don't think you will have to give up hun, hav u tried the breast feeding ladies? Def get them if you express tho xx


----------

